# Small workshop ideas



## Bama70 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been using half of our 24×30 garage as workshop. But I have a 10×20 out building that I'm thinking about setting my workshop up in it. Does anyone have a similar size workshop or any ideas for setting up a shop that size?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once had a shop that shape and size and I installed wall mounted benches along three walls and set my equipment on it. When I up graded to floor mounted equipment like a band saw, I just cut part of the wall mounted bench away to accommodate it. I made the bench tops of MDF.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Get some heavy craft paper in white, a drafting scale ruler, cut the paper to your shop size, 1"' = 1 'and draw a grid on it, of 1"' then get some contrasting construction paper and do the same scale for its shape of your machinery and benches, move the shop machinery, work bench around on the floor grid to see what you like and works for you.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

PS also if you any doors that swing in to the shop to add the door swing/arc on the floor plan.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

It depends on what you are building and what tools you have. That would be plenty big for a turner making bowls, pens, etc. Or someone making bandsaw boxes or small woodworking projects. It would be large enough for a furniture or chair maker using mostly hand tools. It would be too small for a cabinet maker, making kitchen cabinets using 4×8 sheet goods.

As long as your projects and tools fit the space, you'll be fine. Keep the tools on mobile bases so you can move them around as needed. Heat, A/C, good lighting, stable floor are all important to being comfortable.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I once had a 11×20 shop and built three canoes, tables and 8 rocking horse in it. Your only limited by your thinking. There is usually a way to do most anything if you try!!!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

My very first "shop" was an 8X12 storage building. Impossible to work in.

The next was 12X16. Not impossible but pretty difficult.

I think 11×20 will be very hard to work in unless you don't use power machines.

My suggestion is to add onto the building if you can make it 20X20 at least.


----------

